# How much dis your 10 week old pup weight?



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

Got her at 7w @ 11.5lbs, 8w @ 12.5lbs. Now 10w at 16.4lbs! Growing like a weeeeed!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gurlonfire2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

She isn't 10 weeks anymore, but my puppy weighed 20 pounds at 10 weeks. She has gained 2 pounds every week.


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

My girl was 14 lbs at 10 weeks, 16 at 11 weeks, and now 18 at 12 weeks.


----------



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

gurlonfire2004 said:


> She isn't 10 weeks anymore, but my puppy weighed 20 pounds at 10 weeks. She has gained 2 pounds every week.


How much were you feeding at 10 weeks?







Serbrider said:


> My girl was 14 lbs at 10 weeks, 16 at 11 weeks, and now 18 at 12 weeks.


How big were parents?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gurlonfire2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

I was feeding her between 2-3 cups of Blue Buffalo Wilderness Large Breed Puppy. She will be 20 weeks old tomorrow, and she weighed 37 pounds at the vet on Monday.


----------



## kakarot (Feb 16, 2014)

At 8 weeks, my boy was 7.8 and at 12 weeks, he was 15.4.. so I'm assuming he was at least 10 lbs at 10 weeks. He came from a LARGE litter and large litters usually mean smaller pups to start.. but he's growing really fast and he'll be 'normal' when he's older.


----------

